# What would you say....



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

.....to the person that sqauked about your flag?

Texas Woman Told to Remove 'Offensive' American Flag From Office
Friday, May 29, 2009

Print 
KTVT

Debbie McLucas, seen here at home in Arlington, Texas, has been invited by her supervisor to display the flag in her office.
Debbie McLucas comes from a patriotic family - her husband and both of her sons served in the U.S. military, and her daughter is currently deployed to Iraq on her second tour of duty as a combat medic.

So when McLucas arrived at work at a Texas hospital last Friday, she was stunned to be told that the Stars and Stripes she had hung in her office in advance of Memorial Day were offensive, and that the flag had been removed.

"I got into work, I was met by my supervisor and told that there had been multiple complaints, that people found the flag very offensive and it had been taken down," McLucas told FOXNews.com.

"I went to the office to retrieve it and found the flag wrapped around the pole, sitting in the corner on the ground. I was speechless."

McLucas, a supervisor at Kindred Hospital in Mansfield, Texas, had displayed the 3-by-5-foot flag in the office she shares with the hospital's three other supervisors. *McLucas said one of her colleagues, a woman who immigrated to the United States from Africa 14 years ago, complained about the flag to upper management,* and the hospital decided to take down the flag.

"I was told that as long as my flag offended one person, it would be taken down," McLucas said.

She said the hospital told her that the American flag flying outside the building would have to suffice. "I was told, 'There is a flag hanging out front, everyone can see that one. Is that not enough?'"

No, she said, that wasn't enough.

"It is more than I can even fathom, that you would find the American flag offensive, in America," McLucas said.

A Kindred Healthcare spokeswoman did not return calls for comment. Kindred issued a press release stating, "Kindred Hospital Mansfield has a great deal of appreciation for the service that many of our employees and their families have given to their country. We honor our veterans and active military through a variety of benefits and service programs. This was an isolated incident between two employees that we are working to resolve amicably."

The statement went on to explain: "The disagreement was over the size of the flag and not what it symbolized. We have invited the employee to put the flag back up."

And it will go back up and stay up, McLucas said.

"I do think they're trying to do the right thing. I have no reason to believe the flag won't remain there as long as I'm employed."

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,522659,00.html

The day someone from another country tells me what to do with The Flag is the day you'll be able to read about me on the news too.....

I'da lit into that whiney rat-turd like a .17 HMR into a gopher neck.

God bless America, and pleeeease hurry! :smt1099


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

clanger said:


> The day someone from another country tells me what to do with The Flag is the day you'll be able to read about me on the news too.....
> 
> I'da lit into that whiney rat-turd like a .17 HMR into a gopher neck.
> 
> God bless America, and pleeeease hurry! :smt1099


Hope I don't offend you here, but, I don't think I could be that kind Clanger...I would probably find an appropriate place on the person to plant the flag pole! :numbchuck:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

Copy that! :smt023


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

Yea, this story came up in another forum and it was rather heated.

Personally, a 3' x 5' flag in a shared office is obscene if you ask me. A flag of this size is designed to be flown outside, and I don't think it has any business being indoors unless it's a gymnasium or something. There are other ways to show your patriotism and I felt the flag-owner used her patriotism as an excuse to be obnoxious.

I got reamed for suggesting this.


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

It was on a pole, in a stand. 

Like they USED to have in schools. 

I find nothing wrong, and, everything right with that.

Re-read the reason for her doing it.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

literaltrance said:


> Yea, this story came up in another forum and it was rather heated.
> 
> Personally, a 3' x 5' flag in a shared office is obscene if you ask me. A flag of this size is designed to be flown outside, and I don't think it has any business being indoors unless it's a gymnasium or something. There are other ways to show your patriotism and I felt the flag-owner used her patriotism as an excuse to be obnoxious.
> 
> I got reamed for suggesting this.


I have a 4x6 flag across my home office wall. The guy down the hall at the business office has a 4x6 in his office. America doesn't stop at the office door, or well, at least it shouldn't. I just don't like that this lady has to take down her flag, but by damn, everyone is going to participate in "multi-cultural day" because it's the PC thing to do. How's that old saying go again... "If it's good for the Goose....". If I ever go to Africa, I won't complain about their patriotic displays, guests and immigrants here should have the same courtesy.

**edit**
Another thing... if I worked there and found that lady from Africa's attitude to be offensive, would she need to be removed?


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

zhurdan said:


> **edit**
> Another thing... if I worked there and found that lady from Africa's attitude to be offensive, would she need to be removed?


As much as it would please me to see her wrapped around a pole and tossed aside, like Old Glory was here, in this country (unlike the one she came from) one has the right to incessantly complain about things one should not have a right to complain about- even if you are not here legaly.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

This is the United States of America and if anyone has a problem with the symbol of our country, citizen or not, they should get the f*#k out and go live somewhere where bitching about the flag or government gets you a "fair" trial followed by a meeting with the firing squad!










*I am the Flag*
*by Ruth Apperson Rous*

 I am the flag of the United States of America.

I was born on June 14, 1777, in Philadelphia.

There the Continental Congress adopted my stars and stripes as the national flag.

My thirteen stripes alternating red and white, with a union of thirteen white stars in a field of blue, represented a new constellation, a new nation dedicated to the personal and religious liberty of mankind.

Today fifty stars signal from my union, one for each of the fifty sovereign states in the greatest constitutional republic the world has ever known.

My colors symbolize the patriotic ideals and spiritual qualities of the citizens of my country.

My red stripes proclaim the fearless courage and integrity of American men and boys and the self-sacrifice and devotion of American mothers and daughters.

My white stripes stand for liberty and equality for all.

My blue is the blue of heaven, loyalty, and faith.

I represent these eternal principles: liberty, justice, and humanity.

I embody American freedom: freedom of speech, religion, assembly, the press, and the sanctity of the home.

I typify that indomitable spirit of determination brought to my land by Christopher Columbus and by all my forefathers - the Pilgrims, Puritans, settlers at James town and Plymouth.

I am as old as my nation.

I am a living symbol of my nation's law: the Constitution of the United States and the Bill of Rights.

I voice Abraham Lincoln's philosophy: "A government of the people, by the people,for the people."

I stand guard over my nation's schools, the seedbed of good citizenship and true patriotism.

I am displayed in every schoolroom throughout my nation; every schoolyard has a flag pole for my display.

Daily thousands upon thousands of boys and girls pledge their allegiance to me and my country.

I have my own law-Public Law 829, "The Flag Code" - which definitely states my correct use and display for all occasions and situations.

I have my special day, Flag Day. June 14 is set aside to honor my birth.

Americans, I am the sacred emblem of your country. I symbolize your birthright, your heritage of liberty purchased with blood and sorrow.

I am your title deed of freedom, which is yours to enjoy and hold in trust for posterity.

If you fail to keep this sacred trust inviolate, if I am nullified and destroyed, you and your children will become slaves to dictators and despots.

Eternal vigilance is your price of freedom.

As you see me silhouetted against the peaceful skies of my country, remind yourself that I am the flag of your country, that I stand for what you are - no more, no less.

Guard me well, lest your freedom perish from the earth.

Dedicate your lives to those principles for which I stand: "One nation under God, indivisible, with liberty and justice for all."

I was created in freedom. I made my first appearance in a battle for human liberty.

God grant that I may spend eternity in my "land of the free and the home of the brave" and that I shall ever be known as "Old Glory," the flag of the United States of America.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

I really wonder if Obama and his miscreants understand what this means?:watching:


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> I really wonder if Obama and his miscreants understand what this means?:watching:


You mean the guy refused to wear an American flag lapel pin yet had Che Guevara flags and posters in his campiagn office? I'm guessing the answer is "no". :smt076


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

literaltrance said:


> Yea, this story came up in another forum and it was rather heated.
> 
> Personally, a 3' x 5' flag in a shared office is obscene if you ask me. A flag of this size is designed to be flown outside, and I don't think it has any business being indoors unless it's a gymnasium or something. There are other ways to show your patriotism and I felt the flag-owner used her patriotism as an excuse to be obnoxious.
> 
> I got reamed for suggesting this.


I find your post to be obscene and your obvious lack of patriotism obnoxius. Perhaps you would like to escort the African Bitxh back to her homeland and ask for asylum if they will take you.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

TOF said:


> I find your post to be obscene and your obvious lack of patriotism obnoxius. Perhaps you would like to escort the African Bitxh back to her homeland and ask for asylum if they will take you.


That's right! Because everyone knows that one's patriotism increases proportionally to the size of the flag one chooses to display. Even if you work in a small office with two other people. :smt1099


----------



## literaltrance (Dec 24, 2008)

TOF said:


> I find your post to be obscene and your obvious lack of patriotism obnoxius. Perhaps you would like to escort the African Bitxh back to her homeland and ask for asylum if they will take you.


This is not necessary, and just because my patriotism is transparent to you does NOT mean I am devoid of it.

Obviously I can't speak about the topic without ruffling any feathers, so I'll leave it at that.


----------



## zhurdan (Mar 21, 2008)

kev74 said:


> That's right! Because everyone knows that one's patriotism increases proportionally to the size of the flag one chooses to display. Even if you work in a small office with two other people. :smt1099


Right, and excercising your freedoms should be able to be limited by the minority, even when they can just choose to ignore it. The flag wasn't causing any physical harm to anyone. I don't like the rap music my neighbor plays super loud at 7pm but I don't call the police on him, nor does he call the police on me when I get up and mow the lawn or blow snow at 6:30am. It's called TOLERANCE. She immigrated here and DEMANDS tolerance, but doesn't want to offer any in kind? I say she can go frak off if she doesn't like the flag being there, move back to where she came from... oh wait... she wouldn't have any of the freedoms she's abusing.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

There is probably a seat left over on the plane or ship they will take if you wish to assist Kev.

tumbleweed

Many of my past and present family members have fought for you guy's right to say what you wish. Just don't forget we were also fighting for the right to respond with our own opinions.

:smt1099


----------



## unpecador (May 9, 2008)

Here is my flag, in my office, at my job... :smt023


----------



## gmaske (Jan 7, 2008)

I understand the point that iteraltrance made and it is valid.......If you are sharing a work space you gotta take others in to consideration.
Having said that I do get a bit upset with politically correct home owner assoc.s and A-HOLES that have a problem with patriotic displays. I'm tied of all this CRAP!
*I WANT MY COUNTRY BACK!*

bulldozer3


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

> What would you say?


I'd say "If the flag of the United States of America offends you, than get the HELL out of my country!"


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

I ran across this a while back and would like to share it here.

The United States Flag:
Federal Law Relating to Display
and Associated Questions


----------



## Redwolf (Nov 29, 2008)

james nm said:


> i'd say "if the flag of the united states of america offends you, than get the hell out of my country!"


amen!


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

literaltrance said:


> Yea, this story came up in another forum and it was rather heated.
> 
> Personally, a 3' x 5' flag in a shared office is obscene if you ask me. A flag of this size is designed to be flown outside, and I don't think it has any business being indoors unless it's a gymnasium or something. There are other ways to show your patriotism and I felt the flag-owner used her patriotism as an excuse to be obnoxious.
> 
> I got reamed for suggesting this.


You can see a lot of flags of that size. They are usually on a free standing pole. I like seeing them personally. I like the idea of knowing that there are some people showing off their patriotism. Being it's so fashionable to be an America hater even from within it's borders by it's own people.

(added after reading the rest of the post)

Disclaimer: Before anyone gets a cob up their bum I have not directed this post to any one or ones.. IUt's just a demonstration of my feelings on this matter.

I'll wager that this flag was not waving and snapping people in the ass like a towel in a high school locker room. and I'll also wager that it was sen as offensive because of the population in the place where it was being displayed...A Hospital. WE all know that there are tons of medical professionals that where rather not American born citizens or they are not a citizen at all and are here on a work visa. Now before I get labeled a bigot read on.

I am around hospitals somewhat often being my wife works in one. One time a while back I got to talking to some of the people working there about current events. This Dr. chimes in saying that he hated America for how it's invading *his country* and went on to say that the American people are getting just what they deserve including the 9-11 attack. I asked him why he was here. Why would he choose to live in a country that is oppressing his people in a way that caused such hatred and he started to stutter. I went on to say that I bet he was here because he got a discounted or even possibly free education and worked in an American hospital because he didn't like the idea of going home to work for a chicken or a basket of anemic vegetables. I asked if he liked making the money he did and asked if he sent money home to family, which he did. But he still seen fit to say that he was happy about American soldiers as well as innocent victims of bombings were deserved because the U.S. is evil. Now I'm OK with seeing an American's rights are adhered to but this bothered me to no end. Some time later that Dr. had to leave there because of all the flack that he got. He let a lot of people hear what he had to say and they exorcised their right to tell others. He was replaced with another Dr. that is from I have no idea where but he doesn't talk about his politics. I'd say he understands that with free speech he also have the right to keep quiet.

It's getting to be pretty damn trendy to dish out a healthy dose of American hatred and that's just fine. That's your right to believe as you wish. But understand that the American people are a scrappy bunch. We started our life out as rebels and traitors to the English Monarchy. There are many of us that try to not take for granted the gift that those men gave to us and many others after have fought to make sure we kept it. It's getting a little sickening to me that people are trying to use the laws that these people fought and died for against the very same people. Don't like the flag? Fine.Stop looking at it. Don't pay for a lawyer to get a court order, use that money for a ticket out. See how much you are allowed to say when you get to wherever you end up. It should not be a crime to love your country or it's symbols and traditions. If it's that upsetting to you that you can not even stand to see a flag then just go. No one should have to live in a place that angers them that bad.

In reply to your link Kev I am one that gets a little upset when I see the flag being used in a manner that is incorrect. I grew up with a WWII and Korean War vet as a father. He was a man that shed a tear and got on his feet every time he heard our National Anthem. Even when he was old and sick after two strokes he made his way to his feet and I never seen him once where there was not a tear on his cheek while it played. It was drummed into my head a lot how to fly our flag correctly. I have his flag in a display box (Triangle box with a glass lid) It was folded by military personnel at his funeral. I was more than a little proud that I was able to get him into a military grave with all the traditions due a veteran of two wars. He was one of what many call the greatest generation. I miss him a lot but I'm a little glad that he is not seeing things like what is going on now. It would have broken his heart to hear anyone being offended by the flag he fought for. You know?...Men actually killed themselves if they couldn't join the military at the beginning of WWII? It amazes me sometimes just how far things have changed in just my lifetime both good and bad. I'm not saying people should swallow a gun because the Army turned them down or anything. It's the idea that people loved their country that much. And now the apathy or outright dislike is such commonplace.

Being politically correct makes me feel uncomfortable and therefore should not be allowed.


----------



## D-Ric902 (Jul 19, 2006)

I would say.......
*Get off my lawn* :buttkick:


----------

